# Meet Claire.



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 5, 2009)

Claire, is my pet hedgehog. She does not like the flash of the camera and would shy into a ball every time I took I pic. I will try and get some more pictures of her later again....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh is she ever cute!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 5, 2009)

I had one back in 1988. Most are pretty friendly, mine was not. He lived at least 7 years.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 6, 2009)

Hehehe.... neat! Is she pretty friendly? Are they ever "lovey dovey?" How sharp or dull are their spines?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 6, 2009)

Cute!

Have you thought about trying to cross breed her with Spinomantis horrentia? :lol:


----------



## ismart (Mar 6, 2009)

Very pretty specimen. Make sure you keep your mantids away from her yum! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2009)

How cute is she a pinto?

I got my quilly last week when did you grt claire?

Have you heard of hedgehogcentral.com i have learned so much form this website.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Becca! I'll see If I can get some more pictures posted to show you her real cute side.



> hibiscusmile Posted Yesterday, 03:23 AMOh is she ever cute!


At first she was grumpy, but after a week she started to warm up to me. 7 years is nice and long.



> revmdn Posted Yesterday, 04:23 AMI had one back in 1988. Most are pretty friendly, mine was not. He lived at least 7 years.


She is very friendly... well not when woken up. lol they get "lovey dovey" once they get use to you. The spines are sharp and can hurt but you get use to them and you learn to handle your little hedgehog without getting hurt. They also dont spike them up unless they are scared.



> Katnapper Posted Yesterday, 11:40 AMHehehe.... neat! Is she pretty friendly? Are they ever "lovey dovey?" How sharp or dull are their spines?


Haha, good idea!  



> PhilinYuma Posted Yesterday, 09:39 PMCute!
> 
> Have you thought about trying to cross breed her with Spinomantis horrentia?


Thank you! She loves her insects.... her favorite being roaches and meal worms. Sometimes a mantis to spice it up. :lol: 



> ismart Posted Today, 01:16 AMVery pretty specimen. Make sure you keep your mantids away from her yum!


I believe she is a pinto. I got Claire a month ago, and love the little thing. 

That website is very helpful and I go to the link often.  



> Chase Posted Today, 01:45 AMHow cute is she a pinto?
> 
> I got my quilly last week when did you grt claire?
> 
> Have you heard of hedgehogcentral.com i have learned so much form this website.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 7, 2009)

i want one


----------



## robelgado (Mar 7, 2009)

Cute as a button.


----------



## Ellron (Apr 5, 2009)

I've always wanted one. But they are illegal here in California. So are all the cool pets

Ferrets

Pygmy Marmosets

Monkeys

ALL THE COOL STUFF

except for mantids! YAY


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 5, 2009)

lol


----------

